# 1980ish 924050....ST 824



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Greetings friends....just spent a half hour freshening up " Old Faithful"...my 924050 824 repowered in 02 or 03 with a used Chondra. The blower was found on the side of the road for free, and when I got it home I noticed the Tecumseh had a fist sized hole in the block.... I had some Wen motors from Harbor Freight ...6.5 hp the ones they sold before the Greyhound and the Predator. I used them on walk behind cranberry dry harvesters instead of spending a fortune on Hondas. The motor had several seasons on it when I robbed it for the blower, but I'm thinking it was a 99 or so engine. A quick bolt on and a 3/4 to 1 inch sleeve, and I was in business. The only issue or complaint with the swap was running the blower on half choke as it was running lean. I used her for a dozen years with no issues then decided to give her some love. I did an oil change with synthetic 5-20 ( first one since I put her together...I know...I should be whipped)...general service and go through... impeller kit, put in Waterlooboy's adjustable main jet, changed out the stock turf type tires to sno-hogs and chains, and swapped in a taller chute, which I just replaced today with the even taller chute. With the stock engine, I could hit the heaviest snow we get in SE Massachusetts, and on really wet heavy deep snow, she would dig into the governer and work hard, but always did the job. With the adjustable jet, she really woke up and has a ton more power..at full throttle she is screaming for more snow. The impeller kit really helped with throwing distance and handling the wet stuff. With the differential locked all the time, and sno-hogs and chains....she pushes through anything I've thrown at her. This will be her 15th or so season that I've used and abused her, and even though I have my pick of machines from ones I've restored and sold....she is the best combination of power, efficiency, and ease of operation that I've found. She ain't pretty, but pictures are attached. I've got a cast iron auger ready to swap in....but I'll wait until she needs it.....


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Looks just like my rust bucket
Is that chute bolt on?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I see You Have the Coveted "Holy Grail" of Chutes. Had one on a 10000 series that worked Awesome....That Red Chonda has to be Pre-Greyhound.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

1132le said:


> Looks just like my rust bucket
> Is that chute bolt on?


Yes...took 10 minutes max. I remember that tall chute 10000 of yours Jack....that gave me the inspiration to upgrade mine!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Just from the top of my head, between cranman, 1132le, Jackmels and forgive me for not remembering all the others* that know the older Ariens machines in-and-out, can you guys start an ultimate simple, reliable machine thread?

A snowblower that can be repaired, power-head updated and kept in good working order for years to come (and not break the bank) so we can recommend to our friends, family and neighbors who cannot or will not buy a new snowblower machine or machines?

Different power divisions to size of bucket/ease of use ratios and all?

You guys have tons of super useful advice and I appreciate it all very much.

Thanks.

- Joe

_*I will add them to this thread when I either remember them, or am told who they are._


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

cranman said:


> Yes...took 10 minutes max. I remember that tall chute 10000 of yours Jack....that gave me the inspiration to upgrade mine!



I want one but iam cheap so iam sol hope to find one of those machines for free lol
iam waiting for my 3/4 to 1 inch crank adapter to put the hmsk100 10 hp on the st824 my brother wants it for 300 I said id have to spend 800 used to get something that would work better this hmsk100 starts 1/2 a pull after the new coil and adj carb

brothers sheesh


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Cranman with the engine swap did you have to mess around with belts????


Jackmels what size is that Holy grail of chutes????? Wow that is like a stove pipe!!!



I have a bigger Simplicity one for my simplicity but have to replace the engine first...


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Cranman with the engine swap did you have to mess around with belts????
> 
> 
> Jackmels what size is that Holy grail of chutes????? Wow that is like a stove pipe!!!
> ...


I did the swap close to 15 years ago, but I'm pretty sure I used the stock belts and pulley. I've done a dozen Greyhound and Predator swaps to 10000 series and 924 series Ariens and always use the stock pulleys and belts. I'm in the planning stages of an ST824 hotrod ( don't ask me why...a sickness) where by I use a 1032 chassis, a 24 " bucket, newer cast iron gearbox, and a 420 cc snowengine I've got on the shelf. I was planning to build a 32 " machine, but the 32 " and 36 inch buckets are unwieldy, and not balanced in that era. I'll up the impeller speed quite a bit, with a larger drive pulley, not to mention the Chinese motors rev up higher...thats when I'll have to change up belts.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

1132le said:


> I want one but iam cheap so iam sol hope to find one of those machines for free lol
> iam waiting for my 3/4 to 1 inch crank adapter to put the hmsk100 10 hp on the st824 my brother wants it for 300 I said id have to spend 800 used to get something that would work better this hmsk100 starts 1/2 a pull after the new coil and adj carb
> 
> brothers sheesh


That will wake up that ST824 for sure. IMHO, the 924 series Ariens ...whether the twin stick or the ST is the perfect platform for building a blower. Readily available parts, cheap to buy, reliable as all get out and great performance. I really like the Toro Powershifts...but parts and ease of maintenance put them second for me. That said, I have a 32" Powershift I won't part with...but I'll reach for the ST 824 first everytime.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Cranman: I like it. I've been thinking along the same lines, what is the biggest blower I need, and then get a bigger motor for it. For me I think maybe a 721 or 821 (I'll stick with Toros, I know them a bit). The smaller width would be good for maneuverability around the neighborhood. 

Anyways, I like your "Old Faithful;".


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

PaulM...I just finished a 521 and a 421.....beefy little blowers for sure.....I know that Ted on the forum here has a 521 he repowered to a Predator...I think that would be the b***s. I think that platform is really too small for what I need....but I really appreciate the Toro quality of that era. I'm in the middle of messing with a 1978 Toro 826 with the Briggs motor. I can't wait to try it out on this years snow. The lack of clutch, and the strange safeties will make it an oddity no matter how well it performs, but their idea of power steering back then with the wheel clutches is really cool. Powershift 93 has an 826 that he loves...Senior....and I respect his opinion so much I have to give mine a shot!


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

The st824 is a great start for newbies. Only have a couple things that can go wrong with them. 

Older Toro's are great machines also. Never really impressed with manuverablity. The front gears much more reliable than the Ariens. 

I have a Toro that just needs a motor ready to go and no one wants it. People don't want old iron anymore.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

AriensProMike said:


> The st824 is a great start for newbies. Only have a couple things that can go wrong with them.
> 
> Older Toro's are great machines also. Never really impressed with manuverablity. The front gears much more reliable than the Ariens.
> 
> I have a Toro that just needs a motor ready to go and no one wants it. People don't want old iron anymore.


There is still a market for 924 series Ariens and newer models up here in Ontario, Canada,but you have to sell it to them.
Old Toro’s are harder to sell as less were sold in this area.Any Snowblower has to have electric start or its alot tougher a sale.
Hard to find guys that will keep them going and do maintenance.


----------

